# Help with identifying a possible Chinese Algae Eater (Gyrinocheilus aymonieri)



## RealityGone (Oct 18, 2010)

About a month or so ago our old bottom feeders died off. These were Siamese Algae Eaters (Crossocheilus siamensis). We purchased some more which were either the same or my girlfriend also said they were a species of Otocinclus. I wasn't with her when she got them.

Since then it has grown very rapidly, and seems quite different in both appearance and behaviour than the previous fish. It is now about 2 inches long. It is also extremely active. It was difficult to take the photos of this one because it very rarely stops moving. Excuse the quality please =P I uploaded the photos to my gallery here on the forum. I hope someone with more experience with identifying and keeping fish can help me out.

I'm worried because we first stocked our new 45 gallon tank with 8 serpae tetras and this fish. When we added some of our guppies to the tank they started getting nipped fins and getting infections and not doing very well. We figured it was the serpae tetras since they are notoroius fin rippers and we have moved them back to the smaller tank. We did this grudgingly because they looked really good and seemed much happier in the larger tank. Also, we got a few more because we read that 6-8 is really the minimum for a school of them and we only had 4.

However, if this is a Gyrinocheilus aymonieri it could be that he is starting to get more aggressive as he ages. That would be typical for this species as I understand it. The guppies mainly seem to get hurt at night, we never saw them get directly attacked during the day.


I know I kind of went on a tangent but mostly I just need help identifying this one fish. However, if anyone has any advice on who the culprit might in attacking the guppies that would be very much appreciated as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, that's the baddy, a chinese (Gyrinocheilus) no doubt about it. Not an otocinclus at all. I think in the interest of full disclosure pet stores should call these death loaches. I had one that was making wounds in the sides of fish before I realized the source of the problem, so I do have an axe to grind, but I would bring this creature back to the store he came from and complain about whoever told your girlfriend they were "a species of otocinclus" that's just plain fraud, is what that is. That's like selling tasmanian devils as a species of guinea pig. No really, they're very cuddly, just right for a gradeschool classroom.


----------



## RealityGone (Oct 18, 2010)

That is very bad news. Luckily at least the pet shop will take him back, I wouldn't know what to do with him otherwise. I would hate to kill it even it is a death loach.

Pet stores really should be held more accountable for what they sell to people. This is a completely different fish in every way from what we thought we had. Though I have to say I LOLed at your tasmanian devil reference, as accurate as it may be.

Perhaps the little Serpae Tetras were innocent after all. Though we just got some neon and rummynose tetras to replace them. They are pretty awesome, they even school & shoal together.

Thanks a lot for your help. We will have to try to catch him sometime this week and take him back to the shop. That should prove quite a task since he's so freakin' fast.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Good luck! I think you'll have a much more peaceful tank from here on.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

RealityGone said:


> Pet stores really should be held more accountable for what they sell to people. This is a completely different fish in every way from what we thought we had.


That will never happen.They make more money with lies.And its not that big a deal to them,as its just fish.To many out there its a disposable pet that will only live a few weeks.


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok so I just bought 1 of thos fishies 4 days ago to go w/ my 2 guppies and my 1 gold fish, I noticed that the guppies tails were a little ripped and asumed it was my gold fish (as he is alot bigger then them.) so I immediatly went to the pet store and bought the guppies a new tank to be away from the goldfish and now I think the goldfish may had been innocent!


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Four days ago is not too long to return the chinese algae eater, and for shame on them for selling it to you. Honestly. Goldfish aren't a great combination with guppies 'cause they like it cooler than the guppies do, but the algae eater isn't a good combination with anybody.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

at least your LFS said what kind it was, they were wrong but at least they dont lable their tanks ALGAE EATERS and let that be the end of it, like mine does. 

I have a chinese algae eater in my tank for almost a year now and i only figured it out about a month ago. YEAH ME....i now notice just how evil he really is. He is constantly chasing my other fish away from anything it claims as his, or hers. He might just get his own tank until i can give him someone to keep him in check...


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Or you could just stick him in a tupperware container (or an old cottage cheese container) and stick him in the freezer. Adding another aggressive fish to the tank is just going to make things worse for the nice fish. It doesn't hurt to freeze to death, and you will have removed the problem from your tank. IMHO it takes a couple years for a common pleco to become big enough to need to be moved to a bigger tank (if bought small) and you can always bring a big pleco in and try to trade for a little one at the pet store. Owner operated LFS should be happy to, if the fish is in good health. A common pleco's reaction to conflict is generally to try to convince the other fish that it is a leaf. I once saw one loose a fight to a snail. Other pleco species are more feisty, but the common pleco is a peaceful good neighbor, and its tendency to get big is kind of exaggerated. They do get big, really really big, but not as fast as people would have you believe. It takes a couple years and a really good diet.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

im thinking im just gonna put him in his own tank...


----------

